

Ask HN: Suggest me good design tutorials & books for mobile app/Web app design? - lijjumathew

I am a budding app designer and want to learn and get hold of art of design too. Can you please suggest me some good tutorials and books for mobile app and web app designs which could be good starting point?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
kyle_martin1
<http://sachagreif.com/ebook/>

